# complete the drywall



## chrisjackson (Jul 6, 2020)

How long will it take to complete the drywall?


----------



## chrisjackson (Jul 6, 2020)

Drywall installation takes as little as *one day* and as long as *four weeks*, including the time it takes to prep and clean up debris.


----------

